
Bird’s new Platform program and the rise of the “business in a box” - jmoore94
https://medium.com/@justinemoore_85088/birds-new-platform-program-and-the-rise-of-the-business-in-a-box-899f7ac58abb
======
gscott
Anyone who wants to set up their own business with Bird they are going to find
their scooters comfortably living in people's garages where they store them
until they are worth $20 to capture.

I signed up to be a charger dreaming I could just cruse around and pick up a
few birds to charge but I spent 45 minutes to find 2 birds (in San Diego) a
few days ago and sometimes I find none regardless of how many are on the map.

I hope Bird changes their policy to make scooter charging to just in the range
of $5 to $8 to prevent hording.

